# VacMaster Pro 350 vs 380



## pugsbrew (Oct 31, 2017)

I'm in the market for a new sealer.  It gets various use throughout the year, but during deer season, it gets quite the workout.

I think I want one of these VacMaster's.  What exactly is the differences that I'm not seeing?  I see wider bags on the 380, but the internals look the same?

Anyone have either?  How has it worked for you?  Any good reason to buy the 380 vs 350?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## chasbates (Oct 31, 2017)

I have both and they work very well. The only advantage for the 380 I think is you can vac a larger hunk of meat.
Either one will work, just your needs


----------



## browneyesvictim (Oct 31, 2017)

That's just it. The 16" bar is pretty nice to have. You can seal 2 bags at once, and if you have a need for using larger bags than 11".


----------



## okie362 (Oct 31, 2017)

I'd call Lisa at vacuumsealersunlimited.com.  She's a member here and will shoot straight with you.


----------



## driedstick (Oct 31, 2017)

I do A LOT of snack sticks/cheese I have the 350 and love it,,, as 

 browneyesvictim
 said pretty much said the longer sealing bar,,, I couldn't see paying extra for that,,, good luck on your choice and let us know. 

A full smoker is happy smoker,,,,, Are you happy??


----------



## Braz (Oct 31, 2017)

Post deleted by me. It was not accurate. Sorry.


----------



## chasbates (Nov 2, 2017)

One thing I have noticed with the Vacmaster is no seal failures, . Using foodsaver and vacmaster bags.
With my old Food Saver it was a crapshoot


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 3, 2017)

I have the 380 & with the wider bar you can seal 2 bags at once, and also use the large 15" bags.
The big bags or rolls come in real handy for sealing up a large roast or butt.
Al


----------



## mds51 (Nov 3, 2017)

I purchased the Pro 350 from Lisa and her Ultra Bags and Rolls. This unit is big enough to do all the smoked goods that I do. The Ultra bags are much more durable than the Food Saver bags and a lot less money. I just ordered more of the Quart bags and the 8 inch by 50 foot rolls. The Quart bags are perfect for my Snack Sticks. Sliced Bacons and Jerky. The Ultra bags hold up to the sharp edges of the jerky and hold the seal. The 8X50 bags are perfect for my whole Salamis and save me a lot of waste by not using the Gallon bags. The Pro 350 runs non-stop for long sealing periods and is adjustable for more delicate smoked goods like smoked salmon. The unit is solid and well made and is not that much more than the top end Food Saver that is plastic as compared to the Stainless Steel Pro 350.


----------

